# Dayan Guhon keeps popping



## Crosshash (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey guys, my stickerless guhong arrived today and i'm kind of confused why it doesn't pop anywhere near as much as my normal guhong.

They seem to be similar tensions yet it's very difficult for me to intentionally pop the stickerless.

On the other hand, I can effortlessly pop the normal guhong and it's making solves quite frustrating.

The only difference is that I've lubed the normal with tableau dry lube whereas the stickerless is out of the box.

Can anyone give me some advice? They only remedy is to tighten the normal guhong but then it's noticeably slower.

Thanks


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 13, 2010)

When you say the “normal guhong” do you mean the one with stickers? Also where did you buy the stickerless one (colored guhong, as I believe its called) from? I am considering this or the ghost hand II. 

Sorry I couldn't be much help, cause I don't own the guhong....yet.


----------



## Crosshash (Aug 13, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> When you say the “normal guhong” do you mean the one with stickers? Also where did you buy the stickerless one (colored guhong, as I believe its called) from? I am considering this or the ghost hand II.



Yes, sorry if I didn't make myself clear. When i say *normal*, I mean *stickered* - just didn't want to make people have to alternate between _stickerless_ and _stickered_.

I got the stickerless from lightake. I'm very pleased with it. I'm treating it more as a novelty than as a proper cube but it's very cool to say the least 




WeIsPrius said:


> Sorry I couldn't be much help, cause I don't own the guhong....yet.



no worries brah


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks. As far as answering your question have you compared the internals of the guhong normal and stickerless? The guhong corner pieces are split down the middle as 2 pieces and have a long _(stem?). _If my visual memory serves me correctly the stickerless guhong has a shorter stem and the normal guhong has a really long one that looks like a vuvuzela.


----------



## teller (Aug 13, 2010)

Must be the lube. Tighten your GuHong until it stops popping, then clean it, then apply a drop or two of Lubix. It will rock.


----------



## Crosshash (Aug 13, 2010)

The only other lube i've got is the lube which comes with the Maru 4x4 - will that do the trick?


----------



## teller (Aug 13, 2010)

Crosshash said:


> The only other lube i've got is the lube which comes with the Maru 4x4 - will that do the trick?




"Hey, you never know 'til you try!" -- Jack Burton


----------



## DeathCuberK (Aug 13, 2010)

the lube that comes with maru products will do miracles to your GuHong. Apply a drop or two of maru lube, then tighten until the cube doesn't pop (or pops less). it will be blazing fast, and the corner cutting will still be ok.


----------



## Zarxrax (Aug 13, 2010)

My normal guhong popped before I lubed it (i could barely even turn it before I lubed it). But I haven't had a single pop since after I tried lubing it.
Maybe it was pre-lubed, but it can't hurt to try again. Maru lube should do fine.


----------



## Crosshash (Aug 13, 2010)

DeathCuberK said:


> the lube that comes with maru products will do miracles to your GuHong. Apply a drop or two of maru lube, then tighten until the cube doesn't pop (or pops less). it will be blazing fast, and the corner cutting will still be ok.



So literally, do I just pop an edge and squeeze a couple of drops into the cube? That's it? I've never used this lube before.


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, that's all you have to do.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah. Just pop an edge and put a few drops in. The only problem is that it dries out quite fast (in about a week for me) so just keep re-lubing it. its worth it.


----------



## Crosshash (Aug 14, 2010)

Alright, the lube did help. But i'm finding the normal guhong to feel stiffer even though the stickerless is on a tighter tension.

I'm thinking the tableau lubricant must have got into the core and effected the centre pieces because I put the normal corners and edges onto the stickerless (which hasn't been lubed at all) and it felt great.

So frustrating - can anyone recommend a way to clean a core? I might just swap it with an old A3 or something.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 15, 2010)

What I did:

once i assembled it, it popped wayy too much. so i tightened it until it didnt pop. then i lubed with a squirt of crc. worked that in for 2 hours or so. Then I lubed the core with lubix. after another hour or so, i put 2 drops of maru lube in. And thats how you make your guhong AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crosshash (Aug 15, 2010)

You know, I've spent the last couple of hours trying everything. Just rebuilt it, the cube basically exploded due to the orange centre just firing out of the core.

I think I'll just buy a new guhong - this one is screwed.


----------



## Crosshash (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, I can confirm I've probably broken my guhong. The orange centre keeps flying off under reasonable tensions so I've ordered a new assembled guhong.

I think quite a few lessons have been learnt from this ordeal.

- Don't use tableau dry lube on Guhongs.
- Don't keep disassembling and reassembling Guhongs.

Not to worry though, I'll just use the stickerless cube in the mean time.

I really do appreciate the replies by the way guys. Thank you so much - even if I've ended in failure for now.


----------

